# Sexiest Milf on tv.



## RF67

Lesley Garrett - she is stunning:


----------



## Jux

Doesn't anyone else hate the thought of doing it with a milf... would it not remind you of your own mother?


----------



## stevens

Lloyd DA said:


> Doesn't anyone else hate the thought of doing it with a milf... would it not remind you of your own mother?


no must just be you that think of doing your mum:tongue:


----------



## RF67

Kate - from GMTV:


----------



## RF67

Lloyd DA said:


> Doesn't anyone else hate the thought of doing it with a milf... would it not remind you of your own mother?


How old are you mate?


----------



## ian-m

oh god shes bad hook nose 2


----------



## jjmac

gotta be amanda holden,


----------



## Jux

RF67 said:


> How old are you mate?


Well i am 20 so i suppose i'm not really sure if it applies to women of the same age lol.


----------



## sizar

KATE SILVERTON BBC BREAKFAST PRESENTER SEXY AS HELL


----------



## gumballdom

holly willoughby wins hands down imo :thumbup1:


----------



## ian-m

large portion yes!


----------



## RF67

gumballdom said:


> *holly willoughby* wins hands down imo :thumbup1:


She aint no milf..she's under 30:lol:


----------



## ian-m

shes a mum it counts


----------



## evad

there's quite a few but off the top of my head

sammy winward off emmerdale

louise redknapp


----------



## RF67

That Philips bird..from GMTV:



]


----------



## antere07

she looks ruff as f*ck in that pic RF67 ive seen her look better

natasha kaplinsky 

and suzi perry

also some of the birds off loose women dunno their names


----------



## El Ricardinho

being a mum doesnt guarentee entry to milf status. there has got to be a limit surely.

Im liking frank lampards ex at the minute (Elen Rives). i love spanish chicks.


----------



## RF67

davetherave said:


> there's quite a few but off the top of my head
> 
> sammy winward off emmerdale
> 
> louise redknapp


It's odd, because I don't see these bird's as milfs....just young mother's


----------



## antere07

El Ricardinho said:


> being a mum doesnt guarentee entry to milf status. there has got to be a limit surely.
> 
> Im liking frank lampards ex at the minute (Elen Rives). i love spanish chicks.


christine bleakley is better i think


----------



## evad

RF67 said:


> It's odd, because I don't see these bird's as milfs....just young mother's


yeah good point but to be fair ive never heard of there being an age limit but if we're talking 40+ i'd have to have a rethink


----------



## ian-m

YES STIFLERS MOM LMFAO CLASS POST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RF67

Milfs are in the range from 35 -to 55

*Source*: Wiktionary


----------



## evad

RF67 said:


> Milfs are in the range from 35 -to 55
> 
> *Source*: Wiktionary


sammy winward nd lousie redknapp will be GILF's or a GGILF's by then so its a result :lol:


----------



## RF67

I hear, what you're saying mate-check this pic out!

Denise Welch



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gumballdom

RF67 said:


> Milfs are in the range from 35 -to 55
> 
> *Source*: Wiktionary


i dont care what is says on wikitionary. you show me where '30 to 55' fits into *mum* id like tofu*ck. *  then i will concede holly willoughby :lol:


----------



## RF67

Liz-from Corrie:

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/IwLkNKf4Xts&hl=en_GB&fs=1&hd=1&border=1]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/IwLkNKf4Xts&hl=en_GB&fs=1&hd=1&border=1


----------



## antere07

she has got nice baps lol


----------



## Slamdog

sizar said:


> KATE SILVERTON BBC BREAKFAST PRESENTER SEXY AS HELL


too damn right....

Holly Willoughby isnt a milf.... she is younger than me.


----------



## doylejlw

pamela anderson gotta be up there :thumb:


----------



## Double J

Sorry guys I don't have a pic (or know how to do one) but Jenny Powell gets my vote all day long. Did you see her on celebrity come dine with me last week; fit as foooooooook!!


----------



## RF67

For PeaHead:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Slamdog

SON OF FRANK said:


> Sorry guys I don't have a pic (or know how to do one) but Jenny Powell gets my vote all day long. Did you see her on celebrity come dine with me last week; fit as foooooooook!!


hmm jenny powell is still younger than me.....


----------



## Jonsey

i think carol vorderman from countdown gilf haha


----------



## Double J

Slamdog said:


> hmm jenny powell is still younger than me.....


She's 42 mate, surely MILF territory? :thumb:


----------



## nova vida

RF67 said:


> For PeaHead:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Look at the jubblies on that... wouldn't mind having a play with those veiny badboys!


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

Holly Willabooby anyday


----------



## antere07

Jonsey said:


> i think carol vorderman from countdown gilf haha


our carol would get it bad :lol:


----------



## RF67

Milf/gilf..who know's



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nidge

Got to be Davina. She's a proper MILF.


----------



## ian-m

THE MILF HAS LANDED!

*Monica* Anna Maria *Bellucci* (born 30 September 1964) is an Italian actress and fashion model. click 4 bigger image id gladly drink the milk from those babies!


----------



## pariah

Davina is like a chav MILF, makes me cringe when she talks. That bird from GMTV and Jackie from SKy news


----------



## raptordog

Carol Voderman does it for me.......










Plus she's smart with numbers......would be able to tell you how many iu's of gh is in your mix....no problem.......


----------



## ian-m

i dont like her voice lol


----------



## stevens

holly willaboobies for me:thumb:


----------



## RF67

Penny Smith-upskirt:


----------



## Patsy

RF67 said:


> Penny Smith-upskirt:


Oh Yes!!! I do love a bit of that, tidy! :thumb:


----------



## suliktribal




----------



## a.notherguy

does the woman from heresay who is now in coronation street count as a milf?

if yes then she gets my vote.


----------



## RACK

@a.notherguy, You mean Kim Marsh mate


----------



## mal

mrs twain get my vote.


----------



## chris27

heather from eastenders for me lol


----------



## a.notherguy

RACK said:


> @a.notherguy, You mean Kim Marsh mate


thats the one!

there is nothing i wouldnt do for her :devil2:


----------



## Smitch

All that lot aren't nice at all.


----------



## bluesteel

i realise shes not on TV but christina aguilera has to be the worlds hottest MILF

http://coedmagazine.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/christina-aguilera-bikini.jpg

after angelina jolie


----------



## orange86

bluesteel said:


> i realise shes not on TV but christina aguilera has to be the worlds hottest MILF
> 
> http://coedmagazine.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/christina-aguilera-bikini.jpg
> 
> after angelina jolie


photo shopped to an inch of her life


----------



## RF67

Best legs in a soap- Deena Payne aka Viv Windsor:



Edit:

Found another pic


----------



## orange86




----------



## Rossy Balboa

Aye...all of the above are good to go :thumb:


----------



## Nidge

RF67 said:


> Penny Smith-upskirt:


Not bad for 51 is she?


----------



## MarcusWright

has to be one of three for me

suzi perry,suzi perry or alternatively suzi perry

lol


----------



## Nidge

Sy. said:


> For 51 she is still a fox


Used to live on the same road as me years ago.


----------



## Nidge

Sy. said:


> For 51 she is still a fox


She'd still get it.


----------



## MarcusWright

51 fook me

she must have personal trainer

look at some of salad dodgers you get for 51 lol


----------



## RF67

Nigella Lawson -an equally fit 50 something:



Great Vid:

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/aM0MdVZK8TQ&hl=en_GB&fs=1&hd=1&border=1]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/aM0MdVZK8TQ&hl=en_GB&fs=1&hd=1&border=1


----------



## stevenE

^^^^^^^^^^^^ tht is a milf.. :rockon:


----------



## BigDom86

great thread  love the vid


----------



## mal

nice


----------



## doylejlw

that video is quality :lol:


----------



## engllishboy

jjmac said:


> gotta be amanda holden,


X2

That being said, i wouldn't kick Helen Mirren out of bed for making crumbs!


----------



## Paulieb

Becky Mantin


----------



## strange_days

Kirsty Young

Hotness


----------



## orange86

sexy french newsreader Mélissa Theuriau


----------



## DNC

That Arlene Philips off Strictly would defo get it:thumb:


----------



## strange_days

orange86 said:


> sexy french newsreader Mélissa Theuriau


Great find elles est tres belle mon amis

Oh yes she is lovely


----------



## antere07

this thread is mint!!!










i would


----------



## strange_days

Please !!


----------



## strange_days

Kate you gonna get it


----------



## antere07




----------



## Slamdog

SON OF FRANK said:


> She's 42 mate, surely MILF territory? :thumb:


maybe to you..... but she is still younger than i am....


----------



## Earl-Hickey

Jennifer aniston is what, 42?

shes the hottest


----------



## A4RON

orange86 said:


> sexy french newsreader Mélissa Theuriau


This :tongue:

I was going to put Alison King (Carla off Coronation Street) but she's been thoroughly beaten by this French stunner. I'd spray it all over her face.


----------



## lukeee

antere07 said:


> this thread is mint!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would


i just have..


----------



## orange86

this thread is epic!

i have made it epic


----------



## orange86




----------



## oxo

OOOOOOOOOOO YEEEEEEEEA lets go crazy and slam dot cotton around ya bedroom!! bet shes a right go go go'er and could teach ya a thing or two!!


----------



## Guest

Claudia Winkelman and Davina McCall!


----------



## RF67

A young Arlene Philips:



Edit:

Arlene at 68:


----------



## stevenE

demi moore :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## RF67

Sharon Davies :



Edit

Jennifer Aniston:


----------



## R11cky

sofia vergara im surprised nobody mentioned her !! shes a babe


----------



## mal




----------



## T-1000

holly willoughby (aka Holly Willough-boobie!)


----------



## chris-a

lilly savage

betty from corrie

anne widdecombe

(don't lie, you know you would)


----------



## evad

Earl-Hickey said:


> Jennifer aniston is what, 42?
> 
> shes the hottest


dont get me wrong id like to have jeniffer anistons babies but she doesnt have kids so therefore cannot be a milf

shes just an older woman thats attractive


----------



## ian-m

Originally Posted by orange86

sexy french newsreader Mélissa Theuriau

oh god she makes me want to get my clomid tabs out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RF67

Nell Mcandrew:


----------



## Dezw

ian-m said:


> Originally Posted by orange86
> 
> sexy french newsreader Mélissa Theuriau
> 
> oh god she makes me want to get my clomid tabs out!!!!!!!!!!!


Very nice.


----------



## TheBigBang

RF67 said:


> Nell Mcandrew:


boner!


----------



## Dezw

TheBigBang said:


> boner!


Did you just make a mess of your keyboard lol?


----------



## TheBigBang

Dezw said:


> Did you just make a mess of your keyboard lol?


Yeah i'll get the mop :lol:


----------



## Jungle

I don't know any by name, I only know them as "yeah, she'd get it"


----------



## TheBigBang

How about Carla from Coronation street? Has to be in with a shout..


----------



## RF67

Ass:

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/EKnhzlER5qE&hl=en_GB&fs=1&hd=1&border=1]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/EKnhzlER5qE&hl=en_GB&fs=1&hd=1&border=1


----------



## madmanc89

mal said:


>


who is this?????? :thumb:


----------



## mal

dont know:lol:tidy bird tho..


----------



## madmanc89

absolutely unreal.


----------



## mal

cindy crawford,worth a poke.


----------



## frowningbudda

Dita von Teese



The girls from the Coors


----------



## mal

woman from errrr....cant believe shes 38,lookin good!


----------



## pea head

What, no Teri Hatcher ?.....you lot should be ashamed of yourselves


----------



## suliktribal

Anna Richardson.


----------



## Paulieb

Georgie Thompson :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

TheBigBang said:


> How about Carla from Coronation street? Has to be in with a shout..
> 
> View attachment 40820


 se*y thing:tongue:


----------



## Paulieb

mal said:


> woman from errrr....cant believe shes 38,lookin good!


??? that's Hulk Hogan daughter and she ain't 38 ???


----------



## chris4555

suliktribal said:


> Anna Richardson.


Yes Yes and yesss


----------



## Hench666

ian-m said:


> THE MILF HAS LANDED!
> 
> *Monica* Anna Maria *Bellucci* (born 30 September 1964) is an Italian actress and fashion model. click 4 bigger image id gladly drink the milk from those babies!


very fit!


----------



## madmanc89

yea bwoooooooiiiiiii!!!!! judy reyes from scrubs


----------



## mal

omg

37


----------



## dazsmith69

superb thread!!!!

Monica Bellucci as previously mentioned, with a bit of Nigella, Vorderman, Silverton and maybe one or two of them birds off QVC 

Suzanna Reid aswell


----------



## orange86

here ya go ya bunch of toe rags lol


----------



## RF67

Samantha Janus:


----------



## D_MMA

Davina is a goddess and i bet she's filth

Few others cant think of names but News presenter on BBC is HOT!


----------



## RF67

DaveI said:


> Davina is a goddess and i bet she's filth
> 
> Few others cant think of names but News presenter on *BBC is HOT*!


I thought that the other day. :thumb:


----------



## RF67

Clair Nasir ( weather girl ) - upskirt:

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/vbsKn_NhYOM&hl=en_GB&fs=1&hd=1&border=1]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/vbsKn_NhYOM&hl=en_GB&fs=1&hd=1&border=1


----------



## Aggression

Amanda Donahoe... 48 & epitome of a milf!


----------



## benicillin

Davina McCall for me!


----------



## RF67

A milf-for sure!


----------



## Aggression

RF67 said:


> A milf-for sure!


So there what killed Dennis Thatcher :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper

monica bellucci, oh my. id let her p1ss on my face till her flaps went crusty. shes fantastic


----------



## mal

sorry cant look at that..


----------



## antere07

that weather girl off gmtv is fit but that was hardly an upskirt lol couldnt see anything!!!










oh and










:lol:


----------



## tazzy-lee

http://www.e4.com/images/mb/E4/HOLLYOAKS/e4_site/cast/girls/suzanne_reg.jpg

suzanne hall from hollyoaks

http://holysoapcdn.five.tv/assets/images/10814/20100408T140323_Soap_Profiles_3-1_1270731916_large.jpg?1270733413

frankie osborne aka helen pearson


----------



## mal

tanya turner lol footballers wifes



















lush


----------



## rodrigo

Sy. said:


>


 :thumb :stiflers mum is dirtier than a window cleaners bucket she would get it


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i love bbc news!!!

Natasha Kaplinski


----------



## Mark W H

These girls are all atactive but a true MILF should be more than that, she's gotta have that dirty, sexy, i wanna suck some co*k look about her like Stiffler's mom or Kim Bassinger (dirty girl, very dirty girl) . Woman somewhere near me has the munber plate MIIF** with the second I made to look like an L and she look like she "would"


----------



## antere07




----------



## mal

ide nail jak nayler


----------



## suliktribal

Claire smith, sky travel.















http://img222.imagevenue.com/loc102/th_79032_vlcsnap-113369_122_102lo.jpg' alt='th_79032_vlcsnap-113369_122_102lo.jpg'>


----------



## RF67

Karen Brady:


----------



## orange86




----------



## orange86




----------



## Big Kris

jjmac said:


> gotta be amanda holden,


I will second you on this, she is ACE!!! :beer:


----------



## Lou

RF67 said:


> Clair Nasir ( weather girl ) - upskirt:


You guys are cracking me up!!..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Claire is a member of my family......she is my step-sister's sister in law

Bless her heart......a real sweety very down to earth. Former pupil at the school I work at...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RF67

Beverly Callard-amazing cleavage!


----------



## RF67

Lou said:


> You guys are cracking me up!!..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Claire is a member of my family......she is my step-sister's sister in law
> 
> Bless her heart......a real sweety very down to earth. Former pupil at the school I work at...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


You forgot to add...she is one sexy milf......lovely olive skin....curvy figure...and yes - seems very grounded. :thumb:


----------



## antere07




----------



## RF67

Vida Guerra:



...and Jennifer Lopez:


----------



## antere07

The fact its sexiest milf is killing this tread off lol


----------



## antere07

Keep em coming


----------



## evad

Sy. said:


> Ohhhh mrs ashworth!


i got a bit of grief the other day when i forgot i was watching hollyoaks with my missus and not the lads, apparantly announcing that mrs ashworth is a milf doesn't go down well :lol:


----------



## RF67

Ruth Langsford...lovely pair of legs:


----------



## mal

jane middlemiss


----------



## RF67

Dolly Parton:



Check out Dana Haye's.....via google search....she is one sexy milf


----------



## antere07




----------



## mal

michelle pfeiffer49 years old,wowza


----------



## orange86

.

victoria hollins, bbc london newsreader.

proper fit


----------



## antere07

gabby logan


----------



## mal

no no no ...this.


----------



## manniefresh91

Carol Vorderman


----------



## mal




----------



## Nelson

http://photobucket.com/images/lois%20family%20guy" target="_blank">







" border="0" alt="B ( o ) ( o ) B S Pictures, Images and Photos"/></a>

:bounce:


----------



## madmanc89

Nelson said:


> :bounce:


 :thumb: x2


----------



## EXTREME

I'd say Monica Belluci and Kate Beckinsdale so much I'd cut off my little finger for a go!

I also think Cindy Crawford, Pammy and Elle McPherson are awesome but the one I cannot believe has been missed out - Kirsty Gallagher!


----------



## SK-XO

EXTREME said:


> I'd say Monica Belluci and Kate Beckinsdale so much I'd cut off my little finger for a go!
> 
> I also think Cindy Crawford, Pammy and Elle McPherson are awesome but the one I cannot believe has been missed out - Kirsty Gallagher!


Haha, when I was younger kirsty gallacher used to host that show can't mind what it was videos or something I used to have a thing for her like... Shes stunning to say the least.


----------



## benicillin

I loved it when kirsty gallagher was in The Games... damn, that brings back good memories...


----------



## mal

who is this?anyone kno...


----------



## stevenE

^^^^ salma hayek


----------



## Mark W H

Salma hyek (spelling probably wrong) One hell of a tatsty tasty tasty peice of ass


----------



## DNC

mal said:


> who is this?anyone kno...


Mal,watch 'Dusk Till Dawn',an old Taratino film,she is a dancer in that:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Its a good film to watch if you've not seen it anyway,she just makes it a whole lot better:thumb:


----------



## mal

DNC said:


> Mal,watch 'Dusk Till Dawn',an old Taratino film,she is a dancer in that:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Its a good film to watch if you've not seen it anyway,she just makes it a whole lot better:thumb:


cheers guy's i couldnt remember,appart from my misses:whistling:she has got

to be the most beautiful thing ive ever seen tbh:laugh:

ive seen dusk till dawn,and i remember her dancing on the table

pml,and then it gets all freaky lol.

must find more pic's


----------



## mal

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## madmanc89

DNC said:


> Mal,watch 'Dusk Till Dawn',an old Taratino film,she is a dancer in that:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Its a good film to watch if you've not seen it anyway,she just makes it a whole lot better:thumb:


from dusk til dawn isnt a tarantino film. robert rodriguez directed it and robert kurtzman wrote it. tarantino just did some of the screen play. :thumb:


----------



## xMoox

Lame attempt guys! Janice Dickinson is HOT


----------



## mal

i was trying to think of her name last night, :thumb:

she did the jungle thing didnt she?


----------



## xMoox

Yep she did!! If I look anything like her at her age that'll do me!


----------



## DNC

madmanc89 said:


> from dusk til dawn isnt a tarantino film. robert rodriguez directed it and robert kurtzman wrote it. tarantino just did some of the screen play. :thumb:


I knew it isn't all his film mate,just trying to point him in the right direction


----------



## mal

good for 43 aye


----------



## mal

xMoox said:


> Yep she did!! If I look anything like her at her age that'll do me!


cant see why not,thats a nice frame you have there,perfect imo. :thumb:


----------



## xMoox

mal said:


> cant see why not,thats a nice frame you have there,perfect imo. :thumb:


Far from!! But thanks


----------



## orange86

hayden panettiere


----------



## madmanc89

DNC said:


> I knew it isn't all his film mate,just trying to point him in the right direction


lol. im just being a tosser :thumb:


----------



## madmanc89

orange86 said:


> hayden panettiere


she isnt even 21 yet and has no kids!!! very fit though:cool:


----------



## madmanc89

mal said:


> cant see why not,thats a nice frame you have there,perfect imo. :thumb:


always the charmer


----------



## DNC

madmanc89 said:


> lol. im just being a tosser :thumb:


No sh1t mate:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

orange86 said:


> hayden panettiere


total fail dude,ordinary and she's got ugly boots on:laugh:


----------



## TheBigBang

mal said:


> total fail dude,ordinary and she's got ugly boots on:laugh:


Definitely not FMB's :lol:


----------



## mal

madmanc89 said:


> always the charmer


costs nowt,being nice


----------



## stevenE

Yes Please


----------



## madmanc89

stevenE said:


> Yes Please
> 
> View attachment 40981


x2:thumb: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## mal

just leave it to me


----------



## treb92

Linda hogan would get it.


----------



## TheBigBang

Have we covered Louise Redknapp yet? :drool: :devil2:


----------



## stevenE

Dont think so but I definatly would:thumbup1:



TheBigBang said:


> Have we covered Louise Redknapp yet? :drool: :devil2:


----------



## mal

bidjet fonda mmmmmm


----------



## mal

TheBigBang said:


> Have we covered Louise Redknapp yet? :drool: :devil2:


 :thumb:


----------



## chrisj28

mal you have good taste in women.


----------



## RF67

Guys, I have this one in the bag

Raquel Welch - in her 60's!


----------



## mal

chrisj28 said:


> mal you have good taste in women.


i know,there all too good for me tho:laugh:


----------



## skd

mal said:


> just leave it to me


fcuk yeah!!!!


----------



## madmanc89

mal said:


> i know,there all too good for me tho:laugh:


and modest too


----------



## orange86




----------



## RF67

Hale Berry:


----------



## madmanc89

orange86 said:


>


 again!!!! super fit but in her 20s and doesnt have kids. do you not know what a milf is??


----------



## RF67

orange86 said:


>


What's her name?


----------



## EssexMalRider

Kim Cattrall










I win


----------



## RF67

Melinda Messenger:



Edit:

Liz Hurley:


----------



## madmanc89

RF67 said:


> What's her name?


abigail clancy. shes peter crouchs bird


----------



## mal

the bird in the mummy.


----------



## Jungle

Milla Jovovich is a mum now


----------



## RF67

I think this video, pretty much sums up what a 'milf' is:


----------



## antere07

Going into film tertiary now but its still on tv lol


----------



## mal

italin tv,,,francesca lodo and sara varone:thumb:


----------



## RF67

mal said:


> italin tv,,,francesca lodo and sara varone:thumb:


Mal,where do you find these birds-from?


----------



## madmanc89

why do you keep doing this mal??? i had a cialis yesterday. it hurts


----------



## mal

i have a gaff in italia,and have to put up with there tv

ffs, rf 67 if your watchin heres a real woman.


----------



## strange_days

Jemima Khan


----------



## Markc

Pammy wins hands down


----------



## antere07




----------



## orange86

SEXY DURKHA DURKHA

WHAT LIES BENEATH THAT BLACK CLOTH???


----------



## doylejlw

orange86 said:


> SEXY DURKHA DURKHA
> 
> WHAT LIES BENEATH THAT BLACK CLOTH???


 dread to think :lol:


----------



## evad

whilst i do enjoy looking at young and somewhat attractive ladies, the core element to be classed as a MILF (*MUM* I'd Like to Fook) requires the candidate to have at least one child, preferably their own

so much as i like some of these peoples pretty pictures, they don't have kids so are more at place in a thread entitled "young fit people I'd like to bum" which should be set up by someone immediately


----------



## DNC

davetherave said:


> whilst i do enjoy looking at young and somewhat attractive ladies, the core element to be classed as a MILF (*MUM* I'd Like to Fook) requires the candidate to have at least one child, preferably their own
> 
> so much as i like some of these peoples pretty pictures, they don't have kids so are more at place in a thread entitled "young fit people I'd like to bum" which should be set up by someone immediately


I'd also say they need to have a kid who is over 15 putting them firmly in the mum bracket.

Hulk Hogans missus is a defo MILF,i'd open her ar5ehole right up for her:thumb:


----------



## evad

DNC said:


> I'd also say they need to have a kid who is over 15 putting them firmly in the mum bracket.
> 
> Hulk Hogans missus is a defo MILF,i'd open her ar5ehole right up for her:thumb:


wikipedia stipulates a.........



> M.I.L.F. denotes a sexually attractive female, often between the ages of 30 to 50, who has children. The term was popularized by the film American Pie (1999)[1], though the origin of the term predates this (the term was already used for years on the Internet).[2] In 2007, Spirit Airlines ran a promotional campaign titled "M.I.L.F.", described as meaning "Many Islands, Low Fares".[3]
> 
> Tori Amos' song "Big Wheel" on her 2007 album American Doll Posse refers to herself (or rather the character she portrays in the song) as a MILF.[4]


----------



## DNC

davetherave said:


> wikipedia stipulates a.........


I like my MILF's from 40 to around 55 mate


----------



## b4rmy

Claire from work.


----------



## El Ricardinho

How hot is that mexican chick on modern family? she is sexy as fcuk. sofia vergara. that douchebag craig daavvviiidd used to rinse her. mental.


----------



## madmanc89

El Ricardinho said:


> How hot is that mexican chick on modern family? she is sexy as fcuk. sofia vergara. that douchebag craig daavvviiidd used to rinse her. mental.


i think shes columbian mate but yea super hot:thumb:


----------

